# Split from South Atlantic Presbtery votes to leave the BPC Synod



## N. Eshelman (Apr 4, 2008)

Josiah

What are the reasons that they have voted to leave? Are they planning on uniting with another body- or just adding to the obnoxiously growing list of Presbyterian denominations?


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 4, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Josiah
> 
> What are the reasons that they have voted to leave? Are they planning on uniting with another body- or just adding to the obnoxiously growing list of Presbyterian denominations?



Evidently the reason for leaving was warm feelings toward and possible ecclesiastical relations with the Orthodox Presbyterian Church.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 4, 2008)

They should have thought about that 70 years ago! I hope that it happens though. 

Isn't the BPC premil and kind of 'fundy'? How is that going to work in the OPC?


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 4, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> They should have thought about that 70 years ago! I hope that it happens though.
> 
> Isn't the BPC premil and kind of 'fundy'? How is that going to work in the OPC?



Fraternal relations aren't the same as organic church unity i.e. a merger. The OPC has fraternal relations with the RPCNA for example, and the other NAPARC churches.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 4, 2008)

They could not have 'relations' without leaving the BPC?


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 4, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> They could not have 'relations' without leaving the BPC?



My understanding is that the South Atlantic Presbytery opposes the closer relations with the OPC and thus is separating from the BPC Synod.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 4, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > Josiah
> ...


----------



## Stephen (Apr 4, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> They should have thought about that 70 years ago! I hope that it happens though.
> 
> Isn't the BPC premil and kind of 'fundy'? How is that going to work in the OPC?




Yes, they are premillennial and have a slightly different view of the covenant, so it will be interesting to see how they reconcile that if they do join the OPC.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 4, 2008)

Stephen said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > They should have thought about that 70 years ago! I hope that it happens though.
> ...



There is no talk of "joining" the OPC, which would be problematic for the reasons stated and others. 

What is contemplated is fraternal relations with the OPC the way the PCA, RPCNA, ARP etc. have fraternal relations with the OPC.


----------



## JTDyck (Apr 4, 2008)

Actually, the BPC has been in corresponding relations with the OPC since 2003. We have exchanged delegates to our Synod / General Assembly since then. Because of some concerns expressed early on, the two denoms agreed that while we might not want full fraternal relations, we would begin with corresponding relations.

I appreciate those who are praying. This is a very difficult time and there are a number of issues that will need to be cleared up.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 4, 2008)

JTDyck said:


> Actually, the BPC has been in corresponding relations with the OPC since 2003. We have exchanged delegates to our Synod / General Assembly since then. Because of some concerns expressed early on, the two denoms agreed that while we might not want full fraternal relations, we would begin with corresponding relations.
> 
> I appreciate those who are praying. This is a very difficult time and there are a number of issues that will need to be cleared up.



Thank you for clearing things up, Rev. Dyck, especially with regard to the difference between corresponding relations and fraternal relations.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 4, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Josiah
> 
> What are the reasons that they have voted to leave? Are they planning on uniting with another body- or just adding to the obnoxiously growing list of Presbyterian denominations?



The reasons are many and I wont discuss some openly here. I will say that some feel the same way about the OPC that Mark Evans, and Paul Elliott feel. 
They believe that we are infested with Neo-liberalism and that being in fraternal relations with us is a violation of their views of the degrees of ecclesiatical seperation. From my own sources I would *Guess* that they would probably lean toward the ERPC or the Hanover Presbytery. It would surprise me if they remained autonomous


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 4, 2008)

Josiah said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > Josiah
> ...



Based on the BPC website, it looks like there are 10 churches in the S. Atlantic Presbytery. The website shows 25 churches overall.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 4, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Based on the BPC website, it looks like there are 10 churches in the S. Atlantic Presbytery. The website shows 25 churches overall.



I wonder if the congregations within the South Atlantic Presbytery voted to leave, or whether the presbytery made that decision.


----------

